# Set up



## jackyl0568 (Dec 17, 2013)

I am going to set up 225gal African Cichlid tank I am looking for fresh ideas
Thanks


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well lets not go too small, eh LOL. 

I have no idea what would work out in there, but please share pics and ideas?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You'll get better answers if this is posted in the AC form.Members like Dalfed,Graybot and Jet should have good info for you.I'm pretty certain Graybot only subscribes to the ac threads?
Maybe the mods will hook you up and move this?
What lake are you interested in for beginners?
Love big tanks and you should have "boat loads" of action with ac's in a 225g!
Welcome!


----------



## jackyl0568 (Dec 17, 2013)

I am leaning towards Tanganyika I used to breed many Tropheus species but I also liked the Featherfins Kilesa and many others they seem to have a different demeanor as opposed to Malawi


----------



## jackyl0568 (Dec 17, 2013)

What are you referring to AC Form?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

jackyl0568 said:


> What are you referring to AC Form?



African Cichlids - Aquarium Forum


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Moved to African cichlid forum.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I kept Tangs. in my 180g for a couple years.Always loved the Julidochromis.The Dubosi's were the meanest of I kept(kind of regreted having them).Probly lucky I never tried the malwis!


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Lots of great tangs but you definitely want a big school of cyps in that tank Cyprichromis leptosoma


----------



## Wuwuwu54 (Aug 8, 2012)

You could do a 225 gallon shelldweller tank with as many species of shellies as you could find. Thats new. LOL


----------

